# choppy writing



## JMMX

How would I say "your writing is choppy"?

multumesc


----------



## alinapopi

_Scrisul tau e schimbator._

Anyway, wait for more suggestions.


----------



## adoraful

_Scrisul tău are un stil dezlânat. 
_It's likely an archaic phrase more than anything but that's the closest translation I could find.


----------



## *achille

I would go for something like "din topor", which preserves the meaning and the image of choppy


----------

